# How's this going to play on the Flies Only/C&R waters



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/03/michigan_indians_have_separate.html

Will they change the name to Flies/Spears only? Will Indians now be part of the Indian Club on the LM?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

This doesnt suprize me...


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

doogie mac said:


> This doesnt suprize me...


I didn't think there ancestors had steelhead?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

meeee said:


> I didn't think there ancestors had steelhead?????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Didnt think they had slot machines either....


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually spearing can't take place in the fly only water.

And gambling was a big part of native heritage.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

diz,

Thanks for bringing that up. What waters are open to spearing? Thanks.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

https://www.lrboi-nsn.gov/nrd/docs/Inland Fishing Regulations.pdf


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

my .02...if they want to go on the agreements of the past...use the tools of the past...no steel..wood or stone points on the spears.wooden bows and arrows.and make em have on the dress of the past..lets see em hunt in loin cloths this winter..I for one am tired of hearing about the redskins and what they think they should have....if you havnt noticed the little signs all over the trees at lm,bear creek,big man.read em..its all tribal land..or they say it is..if you are busted on there land..its jail time,and there land doesnt stop at the rivers edge..next time you take a trip to rainbow bend,stop and read the little signs on every tree....3 years ago..that was all public land...not now...


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree they deserve some reparations for the terrible historical tragedies that occurred. 

However, after living with a person who grew up in the western UP and had a first hand experience with native americans fishing public waters, I feel things have gotten out of hand. 

He told me stories about tribal fisherman going out on boats with huge spotlights at night and spearing/bowfishing walleye by the dozens while getting piss drunk. Then throwing the fish in a pile next to the boat launch to rot. And what about the insane amount of over-netting in LBDN that was recently discovered? Sure these are only specific examples, but I know of many more and I'm sure a lot of people can relate.

I just think everyone has got it right when they say they should use the same technology they had when the treaty was signed. Oil lamps, wooden/stone spears, wooden bows, and hand nets.

Then maybe the fisheries we pay taxes for the DNR to develop and maintain will actually sustain and perform as they should.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

same issues in Alaska. Theey want to be able to hunt anything all year as much as they want and live in the most remote places you possibly can, then cry because they can't afford to have heating fuel flown in. Why should I pay for you to live in BFE??? Why should I pay to stock fish so you can gill net that were never even close to here when all you had was a canoe.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

How about all the haters head back to the European country of their heritage.

Every time a conversation regarding Native rights/regs comes up comments as posted above come out. Show a bit of class. If you want to complain about regs, start at the commercial fishery which has had more of an impact on OUR collective fish population than any Native Right.

And this one had me laughing


lostontheice said:


> 3 years ago..that was all public land...not now...


...after the 1830's the Native American's in Michigan were saying "Just a day ago that was all of our land, now they claim it as thier's"


----------

